# Larimoure Dam



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Does anyone know how the ice conditions are on Larimoure dam?? I'm heading out there next weekend. You can also pm me if you'd like. Thanks guys :beer:


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

I haven't heard yet, one thing to watch for though are weak spots. I know that sounds pretty well common sense but since that is a river fed resivior I've known it to have some changing ice conditions depending on where the channel is moving. Have you ever tried Fordville dam?


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I've never fished Forville dam but my stepdad grew up in Lankin, ND so they used to fish all of those places. I've fished matejcek and whitman before though. I'm debating where to go this weekend. :roll:


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner (Feb 3, 2005)

Any reports from Larimore Dam?


----------

